
Thousands of People Trying to Play the Same Game of Pokemon - jtchang
http://www.dorkly.com/article/59332/there-are-thousands-of-people-trying-to-play-the-same-game-of-pokemon
======
jtchang
Would be good with some type of voting algorithm and a clock so only one
command per few seconds.

~~~
naiyt
Well, I think the chat is set in slow mode, so you can only send a command
once every 30 seconds.

I tried to implement a voting algorithm on the Dark Souls stream I did today,
but I didn't have enough people for it to work. The idea was to have up to 10
actions queued at any given time, and requiring each action to have been voted
on N number of times before it is queued. Eventually I just removed the voting
and let people control directly, since it was going to slow with the 50-100 or
so people we had.

------
ijk
Someone has already set up a game of Tetris using the command inputs from the
Pokemon stream: [http://www.twitch.tv/xkeeper_](http://www.twitch.tv/xkeeper_)

~~~
thehodge
That's great but they need to disable start like the normal feed

------
naiyt
I setup something similar to this today, but for Dark Souls instead. (Pokemon
to Dark Souls -- that escalated quickly.)

It was actually pretty fun, but the Twitch delay made it difficult. We managed
to kill a bunch of enemies and slowly make our way up various staircases, but
the cliffs always got the best of us.

~~~
ijk
Have a link or a video?

~~~
naiyt
[http://www.twitch.tv/naiyte](http://www.twitch.tv/naiyte)

There should be some vods on the channel, I think...but it's not that fun to
watch, since it's about 5 hours with long stretches of nothing happening when
people got bored. We had about 50-100 people in chat at most times.

I may do it again in the future, but I'm considering looking into a streaming
service with a shorter stream delay.

------
crystalmace
I submitted a link to the twitch yesterdy. One of the comments links to a
google doc with current progress recorded. There's also been a program made in
C# that analyzes the stream to draw a map of Red's movements. All in all, it
is a pretty cool community project right now!

~~~
thehodge
Do you have that link?

------
Rhapso
This might make an interesting stress testing technique. Let 40k people mash
all the buttons at once.

------
topac
[https://github.com/topac/twitch-plays-pokemon-
keypad](https://github.com/topac/twitch-plays-pokemon-keypad)

------
seivan
Why not yellow? It would be cool to see which of the start pokemon was most
used.

~~~
richforrester
Read the article. They're playing the same game. Eg, just one game, being
controlled by bunches of people. One choice. Once.

And if I'm right (never played Yellow), you're not allowed to pick a starting
Pokemon in Yellow. I believe Picachu is the only option.

~~~
seivan
Why is the assumption I didn't read the article? What's even more curious is
that not only do you start with the assumption that I did not read the
article, you also go ahead and question yourself wether or not you fully
understood me.

Which is funny, because you STARTED with questioning if I had read the
article.

Regardless - you get all the starters in Yellow + Pikachu. And assuming things
aren't fully random, I wanted to see what the hive mind wanted to go with.

~~~
ZoF
He made that assumption under the (incorrect) belief that you didn't fully
understand that it was only a single game of pokemon being played.

He had this incorrect belief because he inferred from your statement, "it
would be cool to see which starting Pokemon got used most", that you thought
multiple games were being played.

He made this inferral because in the Pokemon games that he has played(recall
he hasn't played yellow), you cannot get all of the starting Pokemon in a
single game.

His own anecdotal experience resulted in a differing interpretation of your
statement than was intended, and I would be remiss to not mention that fact
that I 'mis'-interpreted your original comment in exactly the same manner as
he did.

What a retarded and unfortunate happenstance this has been.

Not to mention the 50000 people watching the stream, an extremely active chat,
and 20+seconds of latency; how exactly do you think that any qualitative
findings in a post-mortem of this social experiment would be in any way
indicative of the communities preferred starting Pokemon.

Furthermore, are they really "starting Pokemon" in yellow if you only really
'start' with Pikachu?

~~~
richforrester
Impressive analytical skills.

I couldn't have worded it better - and I _wrote_ that reply.

~~~
ZoF
Haha, thanks man.

I actually was blackout drunk for the first time in awhile and woke up to a
bunch of extremely in depth comments about trivial stuff I had made here and
on Reddit. Riddled with the standard grammatical errors.

Wish I had done something more productive really, come on drunk me.

